# LAPC 2014 Young Bird Show 09/14/14



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The 2014 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show will be held on Sunday, September 14, 2014, in Irvine Regional Park. This is a most enjoyable small show in a lovely venue. The show is free. The cost to enter the park is $5.00. If you want lunch from the LAPC, then that is another $5.00 per person. If you live in Southern California and have never been to a pigeon show, then I would suggest you avail yourself of this one!

Terry


----------



## santeelofts (Sep 12, 2014)

Terry,
What time is the show in Irvine?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Show Has Been Cancelled Due To Silverado Canyon Fire*

The pigeon show scheduled for tomorrow has been cancelled. Irvine Regional Park is closed to the public and is being used as a staging area for fighting the Silverado Canyon fire. 

Sorry for the short notice about this. I just found out about the cancellation a couple of hours ago.

I don't know if the show will be rescheduled or not but will find out and post back when I know.

Terry


----------

